# "Valley Fever"



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Never heard of this, but it's for real....mainly in the very arid parts of the West....AZ, NM, and So Cal.

Regards, Mike

http://progressiveforage.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4996:fever-hits-thousands-in-parched-west-farm-region&catid=1:latest-news&Itemid=139


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

There has always been dust.So why all the sudden this comes along.A reason to have more control on farming?Shut you down if you are creating dust?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Probably because people used to go and do stuff outside. Now their body probably doesn't even have an immunity to common dust. I think that's why people have so many allergies these days, myself included. When I was a kid I practically lived outside and was never sick, then came reality and over 30 years of working indoors in a controlled environment.

The last speech I saw from the head of the Fed. Ag. Dept. said they had no plans to try and control dust but who knows that could change.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> Probably because people used to go and do stuff outside. Now their body probably doesn't even have an immunity to common dust.


I've seen a number of studies that tie the current fascination with "germ-free living" to a compromised immune system in children that results in autoimmune disorders. Considering that we are only recently starting to understand the human microbiome and the interactions between us and them we're probably shooting ourselves in the foot with all the hand cleaners etc. My wife and I joke that the only time our granddaughters get any immunity's is when they come to our place.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> I've seen a number of studies that tie the current fascination with "germ-free living" to a compromised immune system in children that results in autoimmune disorders. Considering that we are only recently starting to understand the human microbiome and the interactions between us and them we're probably shooting ourselves in the foot with all the hand cleaners etc. My wife and I joke that the only time our granddaughters get any immunity's is when they come to our place.


I fully support this statement.

I grew up outdoors and commonly ground dirt, grease, oil and cow sh*t into cuts and scrapes. Rarely do I get sick and I've never needed antibiotics, however the wife's niece who was raised as a princess and wasn't allowed to even get dirty is allergic to damn near everything under the sun and has had mosquito bites get infected to the point in needing a scrip for antibiotics.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

When I first met my wife she spent most of her time inside and got sick with something about every two months. She still spends a fair bit of time inside since her job is inside. But now she does spend more time outside and does some stuff around the farm and gets sick a whole lot less. Now it might be 2 or 3 times a year instead of 6 or more. This has just happened in the last six years. Like dad says we humans have lived in dirt for thousands and thousands and only lately changed things.. The wife's sister still spends all her time inside and gets sick about once a month. I keep saying she should go outside more but she just says she is not feeling good enough for that. All this clean freak stuff society is doing is killing us.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Our family doctor in town used to say your immune system is like a muscle, if it doesn't get regular use it's going to get flabby and soft.

Read something once, a person had a theory about some of these autoimmune syndromes where the body attacks itself. Immune system got bored with nothing to do so started to attack itself for entertainment.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Just wait, some greenie group or another will try to blame this on GMO's causing a shift in how prolific the fungus is or some happy crap.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

While we're on the subject....don't nobody breast feed anymore.....too much work I guess, seems like it'd be easier, but then again, ain't much about being a woman and a mother and a wife, easy....

It definitely figures into all of those aforementioned diagnosis....but on the other hand, some are carrying it waaaaayyy to far....see time/life ? "Are you woman enough".... I mean really


----------

